# stabilizing formulas



## DaveHawk (Mar 15, 2016)

You all have probably hammered the Stabilizing topic home. So far I've used minwax wood hardner 75% , darmar varnish with 15% , DNA 10%. 
This damar helps stretch out the MW while not taking any of the hardness out. DNA blends the two. The only problem I gound with this slution is after the process is over and your done for the that day , the Damar will settle and a new needs to be added.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 15, 2016)

I've never tried making my own but as costly as it is to but it would probably be worth it. Did learn recently that dna under vacuum can be dangerous, though I don't know about the small amount you're using. How has this mixture been working out for you? Any vacuum pump fires?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 15, 2016)

With everything sealed i would think the minwax mixture would be more flammable. I have not heard of this can you elaborate.
Haven't had any issues and the seal is true.


----------



## norman vandyke (Mar 15, 2016)

I didn't have it happen to me but I was told that the fumes from dna can get into the pump and with all the heat in there it will catch fire.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 15, 2016)

Interisting, I'll do some reserch. 
Thanks


----------

